# Is it okay to make soap molds out of acrylic?



## mikvahnrose (Nov 2, 2017)

Is it resistant enough like hdpe 2?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 2, 2017)

There are some very nice clear acrylic soap molds on the market.

Acrylic (perspex) is resistant to lye, but will "slump" if it gets very hot (boiling soap would be too hot for it, cold process, or a gentle CPOP would be fine).

They will break down eventually (you will be able to see this happening - they will go cloudy). It depends on how often you will be using them, as to whether it is worth it. They still should last quite a while, but not like HDPE 2 or 5.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 2, 2017)

I loved my acrylic molds, but after a while, like Saltedfig said, they do break down, get brittle and chip/crack/break. Mine started doing that after about 4 years of casual use, so if you soap in them more than 2-3 times a month, it will probably happen faster.


----------



## mikvahnrose (Nov 2, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> I loved my acrylic molds, but after a while, like Saltedfig said, they do break down, get brittle and chip/crack/break. Mine started doing that after about 4 years of casual use, so if you soap in them more than 2-3 times a month, it will probably happen faster.



Can i ask how thick was your acrylic soap mold? 1/4"?


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 3, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> Can i ask how thick was your acrylic soap mold? 1/4"?



About that, yes. Maybe a bit thinner. I honestly don't remember. I do still have 1 2lb acrylic mold that I don't use much. IF I can remember (these days it's a gamble) I'll measure when I get home and let you know.


----------

